# CX-1 after one year..my take.



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I logged 8-10k miles last season on my 54 CX-1...training and racing. Made a few podiums, had plenty of good races and some spectacular rides...all without any 'fuss' at all from the bike. No creaks, no clicks, no wobbles or unexpected scary behavior (from my bike) No paint chips, no problems with the headset no difficulty maintaining the bike for perfect performance at all the races...just a really great bike...My favorite so far, and I have had a lot of bikes. Many of my team ride the CX-1 and they all report the same thing...a really super all around stage racing bike that takes abuse in stride and goes as well as any bike made..
Don Hanson


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Great to read, sir. Like your squad, my team will be fielding a fleet of CX-1s for exactly the reasons you outline. We had two years of drama with BB90 bottom brackets on what was otherwise a great race bike. But we don't have the time or resources to have our machines on the shelf due to design or mechanical flaws... we just need a durable, rock solid machine robust enough to be thrashed around on the Midwest criterium scene. I hope our experience reflects yours!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

WrigleyRoadie said:


> Great to read, sir. Like your squad, my team will be fielding a fleet of CX-1s for exactly the reasons you outline. . But we don't have the time or resources to have our machines on the shelf due to design or mechanical flaws... we just need a durable, rock solid machine robust enough to be thrashed around on the Midwest criterium scene. I hope our experience reflects yours!


 Excellent Crit bikes. Came 3rd in our state's this year despite banging down my pedal on a few corners and getting a late jump in the sprint. I have two crits coming soon on my winter's trip to the Southwest...one in Yuma, Az that's almost my all-time favorite course around the hills of Old Town Yuma..I've not even considered replacing my '09 frame with another...no need at all...
Don Hanson


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Don - you have had a few high end bikes - how deos CX-1 rate against them for various purposes (i.e. crits, climbng, descending, TT, comfort)?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

toonraid said:


> Don - you have had a few high end bikes - how deos CX-1 rate against them for various purposes (i.e. crits, climbng, descending, TT, comfort)?


 Yes, I've had a lot of high end bikes. Doing a point by point compaison would take forever. Generally speaking, the CX-1 has proved to be the best all around ride I have found. Other high end bikes maybe have just one thing they might do just a teeny little bit better than the CX-1 does THAT one thing, but all the other things they will do worse..

I won't go into which ones do what but the Colnago has no 'faults'...no weak areas of performance. They got it right balancing everything to produce a bike that works great for stage racing. 

One of the most outstanding atributes of the CX-1 is that it's NOT 'wimpy' in any way...You do not have to finesse any adjustments or worry about breaking off some fiddley little bit that will keep you from riding..It has some alloy in the seattube area, the BB shell and the headtube..Adds an oz maybe, but gives me great peace of mind. 

When I take an extended road trip now, I just bring the CX-1...no spare bike. When I had a Look and/or a Scott (or whatever)...something was always in danger of breaking or being less than servicable..I no longer really worry about needing 'customer service' . Not the case on many other race bikes that I've owned.
Don Hanson


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Gnarly 928,

would you ride this bike everyday? i have a EP and i can ride it all day long. i also have a Dream HX that i can ride all day. the CX-1 has caught my eye and i am thinking about selling my Ep for the CX-1. i 'd like to hear how it rides for training and everyday riding including some 100 mile rides.

let me know.

as much as i love my Ale Jet, i really like this CX-1.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

veloci1 said:


> Gnarly 928,
> 
> would you ride this bike everyday? i have a EP and i can ride it all day long. i also have a Dream HX that i can ride all day. the CX-1 has caught my eye and i am thinking about selling my Ep for the CX-1. i 'd like to hear how it rides for training and everyday riding including some 100 mile rides.
> 
> ...


 Yes, I ride my CX-1 everyday, as do many of my teammates. I put about 8-10k miles into it since last Jan when I got this bike, and only about 500 have been on my other bikes...No reason to use any of them except my TT bike...I did two 12hr Ultras last year and some brutal uphill TTs on the CX-1 and didn't find it any more painful than any other bike. I do a lot of 100 mile days and the CX-1 is acceptable.

More comfortable, actually, than many other less sturdy and planted frames. The geometry may have something to do with how easy it is to spend long hours in the saddle...It's very able but not at all twitchy or buzzy and it climbs quite well. Descending is outstanding too...I just donned my wind jacket yesterday going about 40mph on a long descent (alone, of course)
Don Hanson


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Is there any changes between the CX-1 models for 2010 or are they the same as 2009?


----------

